# Any good free learn to code resources?



## Durp (Apr 24, 2015)

I knew old school html, visual basic, some c++, python script, and opel and started a foray into css and C# before hitting the road. Obviously not touching a computer in 4 years, I either forgot most of it, or it is completely outdated. I would like to learn again, hopefully if I get good I can wrestle up some remote location work like I used to do, and this time bring a laptop on the road. If anybody has any good resources that they have actually used and can recommend I would be ecstatic. Thanks (also I mainly run Linux but I also have windows 7)


----------



## emberobin (Apr 25, 2015)

i haven't used anything else, so i don't know how this site compares to alternatives, but i've been using http://www.codecademy.com/ to learn JavaScript. it also has lessons for HTML & CSS and several other languages


----------



## Durp (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks! Does anyone know of any good off-line options?


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Apr 25, 2015)

What kinda app, service, or solution are you trying or do you want to create or do you see yourself creating? Because that will dictate what language(s) you might steer yourself towards vs starting the other way and going off and learning ruby (for example) just for the sake of learning ruby and trying to find an application for that skill.


----------



## Anagor (Apr 25, 2015)

Since you programmed before, I guess you learned how to get from a problem to a solution. That's the most important part. The programming language doesn't matter when it comes to that.

Also, learning the language itself is a piece of cake normally. What can be time consuming is to learn the commonly used libraries and frameworks like Struts, JSF, Hibernate, EJB (Java) or Symfony2, Code Igniter, Doctrine, Zend Framework (PHP) just to name a few. And how to use them properly.

I taught myself programming in my teenage days by reading books and try-and-error (had no internet back then). Today it's so much easier.  Everything (well, almost) is for free in the web. I remember having problems with this or that and I went into town to the bookstore to read (and memorize) what was written in an expensive book cause I couldn't afford to buy this book. 

Anyway, today when I try out something new I just use google. Let's say I want to learn how to do something in php using Symfony2 I'd just google:

php symfony2 tutorial

and get lots of results.

I always found it useful to look at examples, program the same thing and then modifying it to get a "feeling" for how things are done in that language/architecture.

Google is really your friend if you have some problems and you're stuck.

Not a tutorial site but one with tons of usefull stuff is (for example):

http://stackoverflow.com/

Cheers!


----------



## Durp (Apr 25, 2015)

When I learned that stuff I was just a kid messing around amd mainly used to to make silly games and do weird stuff. I guess I'm trying to make myself properly marketable for remote work. I guess I don't really know what direction to head. Any suggestions from folks who get there dough from mobile computer work would be awsome


----------

